# Fishkill at Alliance wastewater plant - Berlin/Mahoning/Beech



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

From the article:

--
A mishap at the city’s wastewater treatment plant caused the release of a chemical too lethal for fish.

At least 100 fish were found dead in waterways outside Alliance this week.

“I am hearing 100 to 110 fish,” city Safety-Service Director Michael Dreger said. “We overfed a chemical that we use in treatment.”
--

More here:

https://www.the-review.com/news/20200110/alliance-wastewater-mishap-kills-over-100-fish


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh great just what Berlin Lake needs! Hope there isn't anymore beyond that!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some big shad or really small carp. I don't see how or why they would restock those.
More wipers maybe.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Those are some big shad or really small carp. I don't see how or why they would restock those.
> More wipers maybe.


If you read the caption under the photo it says those are not fish from the chem spill, they are Getty news photos


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

at least someone owned up to the mistake. nice change of pace.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you read the caption under the photo it says those are not fish from the chem spill, they are Getty news photos


I totally missed that. Plus the green foliage would be a dead giveaway in the middle of January.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Chemical discharge kills more than 100 fish in Alliance – fox8.com
https://fox8.com/2020/01/09/chemical-discharge-kills-more-than-100-fish-in-alliance/

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> If you read the caption under the photo it says those are not fish from the chem spill, they are Getty news photos


Yes, and it looked like there were flies on some them. The article said they believe that the fish sank. If that's the case, how do they know they killed them?


----------



## 65.Walleye (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey all, 

Here is some actual photos from the incident. I was fishing around the Greenbower Bridge Tuesday. I estimate during the 2.5 hrs I was fishing, I saw around 150-200 dead fish.

Species I saw: Catfish, bluegills, largemouth bass, perch, and one 8 inch walleye.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

absolutely disgusting!!!! I fish that bridge religiously.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow that looks terrible! There goes the last of the largemouth in the lake! Joking of course.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I saw some of that rust colored streaks along the edge of the water when I was fishing there 3 weeks ago. It wasn't as drastic as it is in the picture. Makes me wonder how long this has been going on. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like maybe ferric chloride (it has a rather low PH), which is basically liquid iron. it'll bounce back, stuff happens in water treatment. not saying it's ok, just saying it happens more than you think and yes it's nice to see someone own up to the accident..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jjanda said:


> I saw some of that rust colored streaks along the edge of the water when I was fishing there 3 weeks ago. It wasn't as drastic as it is in the picture. Makes me wonder how long this has been going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ok, so here's my question to you.. if you saw it 3 weeks ago then why didn't you say something?? a simple call to the local FD would of been the correct response. IMO of course.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

ezbite said:


> Ok, so here's my question to you.. if you saw it 3 weeks ago then why didn't you say something?? a simple call to the local FD would of been the correct response. IMO of course.


I will make a phone call if I see something like that in the future.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

What I saw was similar in size in the circled area in 2 different spots while I was fishing there. That's what I mean when I said it wasn't as drastic. Lexington township fire department will be hearing from me if I see something out of the ordinary from here on.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tale Tales, isn't this in your area? And general vicinity where the early season walleye bite was good this past year??


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Tale Tales, isn't this in your area? And general vicinity where the early season walleye bite was good this past year??


Yes Sir it is in our area. It is near the best spot in the fall/winter for pike and perch fishing. The walleye do have to get past that location to get to their spawning spots but its not where they are typically caught in the spring. That's a few miles from there, but yes it is in the area.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the fore-mentioned "Greenbower bridge" area but somewhat with other "Greenbower" locations. That road must run all over from Walborn vicinity to ??north of Salem???


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm not familiar with the fore-mentioned "Greenbower bridge" area but somewhat with other "Greenbower" locations. That road must run all over from Walborn vicinity to ??north of Salem???



Yes it does. From Price near Walborn all the way to SR225 at Berlin. Check it out on google maps.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> From the article:
> 
> --
> A mishap at the city’s wastewater treatment plant caused the release of a chemical too lethal for fish.
> ...


Gonna keep my eyes on the river in Youngstown for fish kills. Even if there are no large fish are the fish safe to eat?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

REY298 said:


> Gonna keep my eyes on the river in Youngstown for fish kills. Even if there are no large fish are the fish safe to eat?


 Everything dies in hot oil and is placed beside fried taters LOL.......Rich


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely looks like ferric chloride, used to precipitate out sludge before water is released, generally a pH of 2 to 3, but is for the most part liquid rust and table salt. Not something I would consider highly toxic jor loaded with heavy metals, ie mercury etc, copper blah blah blah, you can bet that OEPA knows about it as all wwtp have to report these issues. It sucks, and was sloppy work on the plants part, but it is not lead or mercury. Chances are an nov will be issued by Opea and will be posted on their website. It should clear out fairly quickly.


----------

